
What3words: 'Life-saving app' divides opinion - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49754820
======
Kaibeezy
Dividing opinion because of _" people questioning whether a mapping system
which public services are increasingly relying on, should be in the hands of a
technology firm"._

That's an interesting problem, despite the worthless headline as so commonly
with BBC.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
I don't appreciate English words being used as a standard. How many people
around the world do not speak English as their native tongue? It is just
another form Western digital imperialism. I'm getting behind Plus Codes
([https://plus.codes/](https://plus.codes/)) instead.

